# deer/spider :)



## volleysnap (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello!  First, I could really use some help with this photograph:







I have been taking a lot of deer shots lately and am having a ton of trouble with the white balance.  Does this look too warm/cool to you?  I dunno if it is the combo of brown and green or what, but it has been very difficult for me 

That is my favorite deer by the way, his antlers have been growing like crazy.  I've been able to catch him in our yard about once a week this summer so I have a nice progressional series of photographs of his antlers.

Next is more just for fun... found her in my garden 






please let me know of any advice you have for me as I will be photographing spiders/deer for the rest of the summer!

Thank you!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 28, 2008)

I think the white balance is okay (but my work monitor isn't corrected) but the colours look a little over-saturated.


----------



## d-ran (Jul 28, 2008)

I think the bush thats blurred out in the front of the shot throws you a little curveball also. Something looked funny to me and for a minute didn't really see that bush. I think the deer color is ok, something about the grass. Plus, he seems to have alot of gray hairs for a youngin. The backside of his back is really light, dunno if it's color,lighting, or his gray hair.


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 28, 2008)

That's a beautiful shot of the deer! Nicely detailed and he posed for you.


----------

